# Shanghai urban planning exhibition hall, a must for any urban enthusiast



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

For urban enthusiast visiting Shanghai, visiting this place is a *must*. I had the chance to visit the place and see the exhibitions. 

Anyway, The Shanghai urban planning exhibition hall gives you a view of what Shanghai will look like 10 or 20 years from now. Located in People's Park right close to Nanjing Lu, this hall showcase different exhibits from skyline, to infrastructure and mobility.

One of my favourite is a giant scale model of Shanghai which includes present buildings and future ones. 

Here's a photo I took of the model










Other features is a visual presentation of Shanghai's history. Info on the city's districts, a 4D virtual reality show, exhibits on the city's metro, airport and seaport systems and more.


----------



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

amazing design...i like it..


----------

